# Clockskew (SOLVED)

## archsvile

when i compile my kernel this message keeps coming up : make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

is there anyway i can fix this error? please help

----------

## jkt

you've altered your system time after `make <something>` - issue `make clean` or `make mrproper` if it bothers you or wait some time.

----------

## archsvile

Im still get that error is there a way i can disable clock skew from my kernel?

----------

## jkt

yes, sync clock via ntp.

----------

## archsvile

Thank you, a friend helped me fix the problem.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mphilips

and what did your friend do? I'm having same issue.

----------

## apeitheo

 *mphilips wrote:*   

> and what did your friend do? I'm having same issue.

 

You need to set your date for the correct time:

For Thu Jan 24 13:13:28 EST 2004 You would put:

```
# date 052413132004

if you can't figure that out, the format is: |MM|DD|hh|mm|cn|yr|   (which comes out to a total of 12 characters)

```

I'm also guessing you also need to have /etc/localtime set to the correct location (If you don't already, check by doing 'ls -l /etc/localtime'

If you don't, do this:

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/EST /etc/localtime   (replace EST with your timezone, GMT, UTC, Pacific, etc)
```

Good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## jkt

if you're connected to the net, you can use NTP for clock synchronization. in a nutshell, your machine connects to other machine with precise time and set your time to correct one.

----------

## BountyJedi

Hi i'm having the same problem here...

It gives me errors not only with the kernel but with some other make stuff although not all.

I'm not really sure if I've set my localtime correct, because of that is need too know which one of thses complies with Sweden Stockholm time (GMT+1)

The reason I may be getting this I guess is we recently switched over to daylight saving here or off or whatever it was. (Turn the clock forth an hour)

----------

## jkt

`make` uses last modification timestamp of files to determine which of them seems to need rebuild and which doesn't. when your system time changes, there's a chance that `make` will see some files with date/time from future and gets quite confused.

solution is to re-install/unpack the sources or wait some time.

and of course, use NTP for time synchronization - you won't have to wory about daylight saving time and your clock will be synced in a very precise way.

----------

